# ping error icmp open socket Operation not permitted [SOLVED]

## Progman3K

Hi,

Is there a special group a user must be in to use the ping command?

```
groups
```

 *Quote:*   

> tty wheel uucp audio video games kvm usb users plugdev wireshark myuser

 

```
ls -la /bin/ping
```

 *Quote:*   

> -rwx--x--x 1 root root 39728 Dec  3 23:21 /bin/ping

 When I try the command, I get

```
ping -c 3 192.168.2.100
```

 *Quote:*   

> ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

 I tried the solution mentioned in a few other posts *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chmod 600 /bin/ping
> 
> ...

 but this has no effect.Last edited by Progman3K on Mon Mar 16, 2015 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Progman3K

Issuing the following command to set the special (UID) bit fixes the problem:

```
chmod 4755 /bin/ping
```

```
ls -la /bin/ping
```

 *Quote:*   

> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 39728 Dec  3 23:21 /bin/ping

 

----------

## krinn

mine is set to 104711

----------

## Progman3K

 *krinn wrote:*   

> mine is set to 104711

 Hi krinn!

Thanks for taking the time to reply!

Is there a particular permission mask that should be applied?

I understand that setting these things too permissively can affect system security.

What's the best permission mask to use and why?

PS - Your avatar; a Blade Runner reference?

----------

## krinn

 *Progman3K wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*   mine is set to 104711 Hi krinn!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply!
> 
> Is there a particular permission mask that should be applied?
> ...

 

This is how it is set on mine, not that i did it myself, but the key is the setuid bit that will allow non root to use it.

Yep, that's the owl from bladerunner, by far my top movie (i love p k dick, h ford and r scott, so the 3 in one movie, no movie can beat that for me)

And an owl for forum... well, i just find it funny

----------

